# Hi!



## ellipse (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm Chris, I'm 24 years old. I've been working with primarily rock and electronic music since I was 15, as well as aggressive film oriented music. I joined this forum to really dive in head first into scoring film and writing music that pertains to movies and video games. Seems like a great place thus far! Found it on Gearslutz.

-Chris


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to VI! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Blackster (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Chris, welcome


----------



## TARI (Oct 20, 2011)

Welcome to the best composers forum Chris! :D


----------



## Daniel (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes this forum is the best for learning composing & writing music. Welcome Chris.

Best,


----------

